# Fs/ft chainsword



## redthumb (Apr 17, 2014)

Posted here as to avoid being to ship I have a huge bag of chainsword for$5 or would love to trade for any r type of Val or small light fixtures near Richardson Plano area of possible


----------



## redthumb (Apr 17, 2014)

Gone


----------

